# The 14 minute SLAM!



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Well I went down to Vero Beach to visit my parents last weekend. My dad and I fished Sunday morning and I must have had my lip curled just right because I managed to land a SLAM in 14 minutes. No Lie, check the time and date stamp on the pictures.

We were working a nice shore line in the Vero Area with nice weather. I hooked up a 4 lb. Trout and snapped a pic. Then Cast back out and hooked up the Snook. Landed and measured 25.5"; just shy of the dinner table. Then laughing I cast back out and nothing. then the next cast I hooked up again with a 6-7 lbs. red. 

From the time the first fish was boated to the picture of the last one completing the Slam was 14 minutes. And all before 9am and on about 100 ft of shore line.

I then sat down and said "Dad it's your turn; I am fulfilled for the day".
We continued to fish and I worke dthe boat for my Pops and he landed 2 reds.

Trout








Snook








Redfish









Also,
Heres a pic of a fly caught red from the weekend before.










Two great days that I am thankful that I can make it out on the water. Even better was the time spent with my dad and the laughs that were shared.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Was that on the fly?  Nice job. Now get it down to ten. ;D


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

The slam was on spinning tackle.

Also, I just had one of those adulthood revelations. I was looking at the pictures and I realized my nogin is just as big as my dads. Wow, realizing your turning into your parents............................I gotta go lay down now.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

15 minutes [smiley=frustrated.gif]

Did you really say 15 minutes [smiley=frustrated.gif] [smiley=frustrated.gif]

Awesome report


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

I think I recognize that last picture ;D

remind me to give you a UF hat next time i see you so you dont ruin all your pictures!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

If you can't do any better than that, I'd find a new place to post. The standards are pretty high around
here since we all get a slam every trip. Like slamming my finger in the truck door or with a hatch lid.

Awesome job and having your Dad on board makes it even sweeter. Mine still likes to go, but he's pretty much
past his fishing prime. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

very nice.. 15min, the bite must have been on fire.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> I think I recognize that last picture ;D
> 
> remind me to give you a UF hat next time i see you so you dont ruin all your pictures!


I'll take that hat . I need something to wipe the fish slime off my hands with! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------

